# hello from London On



## tempest (Feb 28, 2006)

Just brousing around and stumbled upon your site and thought Id say hi. I am the happy owner of 3 cats. (which happened accidently) 
I had a grey and white Domestic shorthair for 10 years before I had to put him down due to an anurism on his spine.
After 2 days of no cat in the house I went to a nearby animal shelter and Spencer adopted us. He is a 6 yr old black and white tuxedo. 

About a yr later my animal rescue freak daughter brought me home and an adorable 4 month old beige tabby that had been abandoned.

Then the motherload came in. A local ferril cat decided to have her litter in my backyard in late aug. With help from a big hearted woman we where able to get mom and 3 out of her 4 kittens adopted before the snow hit. Then there was Sam. A fiesty gray kitten that hated everybody. We tried for months to get this little guy turned around and adoptable but he only responded or socialized with my other 2 cats. 

Lo and behold, long story short, he invited himself to stay. That was over a year ago and to this day our little lost one will hide under the bed if the anyone comes to visit that doesnt live in the house. You cant reach for him or he will run. You cant get out the treats or he will run, you cant touch him unless its his idea. He likes to be in the room with us but mostly he shadows behind my other 2.

Thats a little about my story. Im looking forward to getting to know your stories as I browse around.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! from donna and the fur gang to you and your fur gang


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a cute story of how you got 3 kitties. Enjoy the boards Tempest


----------



## tempest (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks. BTW I love your avatar banners of your cats. They are beautiful.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Tempest!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey welcome here, I'm also from England but not London. But still.


----------



## tempest (Feb 28, 2006)

HEYHWA said:


> Hey welcome here, I'm also from England but not London. But still.


London Ontario is in Canada.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Riiiiiight. Lets re-phrase what I said then.

Hey welcome here, I live nowhere near you. But still.  

Better?

LOL


----------



## tempest (Feb 28, 2006)

:lol: much.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Excellent. Anyways hope your having a great time at the forum


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I enjoyed hearing about your family!  Welcome!


----------

